# Weird problem...key stuck in ignition



## perry (Jul 18, 2007)

Newbie here. Just bought a 2002 Altima and have had problem getting key out of ignition switch. Mechanic found that if you move the automatic transmission stick slightly when in park you hear a clicking sound and then the key can turn to lock and remove key. No repairs done to fix it yet. Now we are getting versed on doing this when it happens once in awhile. As I said, you can hear the noise when you adjust the handle slightly. Seems like a problem either with something electronically between shifter and ignition switch. I see the transmission has a solenoid and I believe the ignition switch has something in it. Anybody?

Thanks


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

whats up.... not totally sure but it sounds like a park sensor??(tells the car that the tranny is in park). Or the cable for the tranny is out of adjustment...

Id check that sensor. Im not sure where it is but ive heard of that problem on other vehicles.


----------



## perry (Jul 18, 2007)

*Exactly...*

I figure it is a sensor of some kind and like you said, not sure where it is. The ignition switch or under the shifter on the tranny? Thanks.


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

nah it shouldnt be the ignition switch. pull up the console around the shifter and look around there you should see something that detects where the shifter is.


----------

